# Oto Pic



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Quick snap of Oto with Coolpix 950 2MP in Macro and only aquarium lights.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shoot... The Otto's eyes are bigger than I thought


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

All the better to see you with...........


----------



## matthewburk (Sep 27, 2005)

Holy crap! How much did that camera cost?


----------

